# Supplements



## roidford (Sep 12, 2014)

Warrup guys I need help with supplements to buy to bulk real quick by January get to 190 pounds I'm 163 at the Moment any advice would be great thanks


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 12, 2014)

Welcome. What's your lifting experience and diet like?


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 12, 2014)

Chicken
Beef
Peanut butter
Sweet potatos
Rice
fish
Avocado
Broccoli

See what I'm doing here?


----------



## roidford (Sep 12, 2014)

Almost a year and a half I eat basically anything like 4 to 5 times a day and workout 5 times a week each body part once a week except legs I do them 2wice


----------



## roidford (Sep 12, 2014)

Yea I see what you doing that's high protein quantity


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 12, 2014)

roidford said:


> Yea I see what you doing that's high protein quantity



Eat lots of food..gotta eat big to get big


----------



## roidford (Sep 12, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> Eat lots of food..gotta eat big to get big


Alright. How long do you think a physique like Steve Cook or Jeff seid will take me to attain at this point


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 12, 2014)

roidford said:


> Alright. How long do you think a physique like Steve Cook or Jeff seid will take me to attain at this point



Depends on your genetics.


----------



## roidford (Sep 12, 2014)

Alright will figure out what works for me


----------



## mistah187 (Sep 12, 2014)

Eat big. Train big. Get big. U can get there. Maybe not by Jan but u can. Remember there is no short cuts. Gettin big is a life long journey.


----------



## roidford (Sep 12, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> Eat big. Train big. Get big. U can get there. Maybe not by Jan but u can. Remember there is no short cuts. Gettin big is a life long journey.


I feel you


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 12, 2014)

Jeff seid blows at least 3 guys a day to get that physique.


----------



## roidford (Sep 12, 2014)

Will see if he wins on the 18th.


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 12, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Jeff seid blows at least 3 guys a day to get that physique.



At least three guys and that's on top of masturbating to a poster of zyzz 5 times a day


----------



## jSalud (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned already lol


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 12, 2014)

jSalud said:


> Banned already lol



Lmao..that was fast


----------

